# Why do people lower their forks?



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi guys just wondering why do people lower their forks?  What does it exactly do? is it just a trend or what?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

hazdxb said:


> Hi guys just wondering why do people lower their forks?  What does it exactly do? is it just a trend or what?


Dirt jumpers are designed to have shorter forks (axle-to-crown length) than other types of forks, like freeride and downhill. A typical DJ bike is designed for 100mm travel fork or sometimes 80mm travel fork. Some riders choose to lower the fork even more, like 60mm travel. It makes the steering quicker and puts the rider in a more agressive position.

Pavel Dmitrevich A.K.A. Vishneviy has his fork lowered to 60mm on the 24" wheel specific Blackmarket Contraband:









https://blackmarketbikes.blogspot.com/2009_12_01_archive.html


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info cmc. I started thinking that nobody knew when i saw that the thrad had 70 views hehe.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It makes the overall geometry better (IMO), and makes handling more precise.
If you have a big squishy fork, your control is lessened, in my opinion.
The closer you get to rigid, the better your bike will handle in most situations.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

hazdxb said:


> Thanks for the info cmc. I started thinking that nobody knew when i saw that the thrad had 70 views hehe.


next, you only need multi-colored skater shoes, skinny jeans, a hoody, and a roadie cap and you'll be set!


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Curious then, what's everyone's preference? 100? 80? Even less?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

SBT said:


> Curious then, what's everyone's preference? 100? 80? Even less?


i run my fox Talas at 100mm. if i had a Float i would lower it to 60.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I love my Mob with S&M pitchfork, which I believe is corrected to 60mm.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I love my Mob with S&M pitchfork, which I believe is corrected to 60mm.









As others said, a lower fork will effectively increase the head tube angle. It will also slightly lower the bottom bracket height as well.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

^^ Better not scratch your dads C5-Z.  Any more pics of it? I'm really digging the BBS LMs. Looks like a fellow SupraForums members car.

Sorry, back on topic.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

[dB]Will said:


> ^^ Better not scratch your dads C5-Z.  Any more pics of it? I'm really digging the BBS LMs. Looks like a fellow SupraForums members car.
> 
> Sorry, back on topic.


The roll-eyes emoticon leads me to believe there is some sarcasm in your post. Not everyone who rides bikes is a kid. This is not my dad's Z. He's in his 60s and prefers street rods to modern cars. I am not on the Supra Forum, so you've mistaken my Z with someone else. So, yeah, it's my Z and my Mob. Both are a blast to own.

If you weren't being sarcastic, I apologize and would be glad to talk cars with anyone and share more pics of this one.

Thanks.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice looking bike! Looks like a blast, for sure.


----------

